# [SOLVED]No /dev/cdrom

## tomtomp

Hi, system doesnt create /dev/cdrom on start, I read on forum I got to compile kernel with some CONFIG_PATA_ but I dont know which one to turn on for my system...

Thanx for help  :Smile: Last edited by tomtomp on Fri Nov 04, 2011 5:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## causality

We need some more information.

What kind of optical drive is this?  Do you have a /dev/sr0 (the actual standard device name) and you're just missing the /dev/cdrom symlink?  Does it physically connect with a parallel IDE ribbon cable, or a SATA cable?

We also need to know what kind of controller hardware you have.  The easiest way to determine that is to post the output of "lspci".  You may need to run this command as root because it probably won't be in the PATH of a normal user.

For example, this is what mine looks like:

```
localhost ~ # lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

00:0a.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a3)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:0f.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GTS] (rev a1)

localhost ~ # 
```

The items of interest in that list (for my system) are:

```
00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:0f.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

```

I have the nVidia chipset providing my PATA/SATA controllers.  Therefore, my kernel config (per "make menuconfig") would be:

Device Drivers -> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA Drivers -> ATA BMDMA Support -> AMD/NVidia PATA Support

That's for my parallel IDE cdrom drive.  My hard drives are SATA and use other options found in that same section.

----------

## tomtomp

Thanx  :Smile:  got it working the module was jmicron...

----------

## causality

Good to hear!    :Very Happy: 

Just a reminder, you may want to change the subject of your original post to include "[SOLVED]".  This will save time of those browsing forums and may help someone else who has a similar issue.

----------

